# Bale Bandit questions



## WFPQA (Dec 29, 2015)

I am looking at the purchase of a used bale Bandit. If someone has first hand experience running one, I have a couple

of questions. Have you experienced much spoilage with the inside bales because they are packed so tight? I live in Iowa with some less than ideal hay making conditions sometimes. I use hay guard and it works well but my bales are not packed

as tight as the bale bandit would pack them. Second, if you pick the bundles up with a pallet fork does it cut or damage the bands? Can you stack them on top of each other and then unstack them easily, without damaging the bands? It looks like a great idea, just wondering how well it works before I make the big investment. Thanks


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

The bands are compressed into the hay a few inches on the top and bottom of the bundle so you can move them with forks without breaking bands. I use a forklift to stack and unstack in the barn and load customers trailers and it works great. Every now and then you get a bundle that doesn't want to slide off the forks but for the most part if you tilt the forks forward the bundle will slide off. For getting out of the field I don't like forks for the reason that it is very easy to get the forks into the ground and get a shovel full of dirt between the fork and bundle. A homemade spear works best for getting out of field......you can go under the bundle with the spear and it won't scoop up dirt like forks will. You can also spear the bundle between the first and second row of bales but I don't like to carry them too far across a field like that because the bottom bales can start to sag and loosen the bundle.

As far as spoilage I did have some wheat hay that carmelized in the center of the bundle......I really thought the hay was dry enough and it may have been for loose bales. I'm guessing it may be good for the hay to be a couple percent less moisture to keep in the bundle than It would be for loose bales but I would not say a big difference. Except for that wheat I haven't seen any other spoilage. If you are already using a preservative you should be fine.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

As a buyer of a lot of bundled hay, I would suggest you might consider a Bale Baron. We bought in a lot of calf hay for the dairy, and we hated the steel bands: hard to dispose of and a hazard to our hired hands. Had one employee make a trip to the ER when a band he cut sprung up and cut his face deeply. Required stitches, and almost got his eye. Used to finds flakes of metal in the hay, not great for the calves.

When the bale baron and arcusin started to show up, we told our broker no more bandit bundles, baron or arcusin only. Downside is there are not a lot of used units out there, and they are not as cheap as older Bandits.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

aawhite said:


> As a buyer of a lot of bundled hay, I would suggest you might consider a Bale Baron. We bought in a lot of calf hay for the dairy, and we hated the steel bands: hard to dispose of and a hazard to our hired hands. Had one employee make a trip to the ER when a band he cut sprung up and cut his face deeply. Required stitches, and almost got his eye. Used to finds flakes of metal in the hay, not great for the calves.
> 
> When the bale baron and arcusin started to show up, we told our broker no more bandit bundles, baron or arcusin only. Downside is there are not a lot of used units out there, and they are not as cheap as older Bandits.


 I have bought bale baron bundles before I bought my bandit and handling the bale baron bundles is what convinced me to buy a bandit. Since the twine is on the outside of the baron bundles I couldn't handle them with forks without tearing up the bundle. Not to mention the little bitty 32 inch bales the baron requires.....all my customers were fussing about the little bales.

I don't understand how people have trouble with the banding......I have never came close to getting cut but I don't hold my face near it when cutting it either. Disposal is easy......when you get enough take it to the scrap metal place and get a few dollars. Never have seen metal flakes in the hay either.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

We handled tham with the large square bale forks we built (3 long spears). Could pick up 2 bundles without much issue. Our guy getting cut was probably more about not paying attention then anything, but it still happened. The bale size was not an issue for us, probably a benefit since my mom and aunt were the ones who fed calves, so light bales a bonus. We bought by the ton, not the bale so that may ahve been the difference. Nearest scrap yard for us was 45 miles one way. The inconvenience, plus tying up an employee fro that time, was not ideal for us.

I probably should have added that it might be worth checking with customers for preferrence was where I was going with that.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

As a user of a Bandit I can say that the compression groove in the top and bottom of the bundle is key to handling them. Without it, handling in and out of the field and into and out of the barn would be troublesome......the groves are about 3" into the bundle so sliding under them is easy. They seem to retain their shape better if handling them under the bundles, but as Cline mentioned, you can stab them betwitched and between as well. I have never noticed any problem with hay being bundled to tightly.....if it's ready to be put up, it's ready to be put up, don't think it really matters about them inside bales.....
I can tell you the folks at GFC are super to deal with....never a problem and they know their product inside and out.....good luck


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

15 seasons of bandit use here. Like the bale size, makes more stable package for transport, stacking and just fewer total packages. Had one complaint of a cut from strap, never any on "loose" pieces. Steel banding used in many industries, keep your nose back! The hay needs to be dryer than hand stacked bales but not dryer than rounds, 3x or other automated systems. If you want to use a machine to stack bales, they need to be solid.

Loading 3 semi loads out today, 2 being bought by a gentleman who owns a baron.


----------



## haygrl59 (May 19, 2014)

We went from a bale bandit to a bale baron a couple years ago. Hands down, the baron bundles stack much nicer than the bandit ones. We get 35" bales with the baron but had 37"+ bales with the bandit. Boss figured he was 'giving away' some of the hay with the bandit when he figured all the stats. The bandit bales were a bit heavier too--55 to 60 lbs and the baron gives us 45-50 lbs, much nicer bales to handle with the horsey folks. We also had more mechanical problems with the bandit. It may have been because we pushed the bandit too much. The hay fields are not flat and nothing is square. We can maneuver the baron better around the 'curves' than with the bandit. We have over 400 acres and in our experience, the bale baron runs more smoother, produces a product we like and keeps the mechanic very happy with fewer breakdowns. We sold the bandit to a guy who has a lot less acreage and he is very happy with it. I think it all depends on how much hay you're putting up, the layout of your fields, how your operation is set up and most importantly, your pocketbook. Barons and bandits are both good machines and you'll find pros and cons with them.

I wish you well with your decision!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have seen the bundles come thru the auctions before, the amish don't seem to care for the steel straps at all, most likely cause they can't use the straps to tie gates and stuff shut unlike the heavy twine used in the other.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Have seen the bundles come thru the auctions before, the amish don't seem to care for the steel straps at all, most likely cause they can't use the straps to tie gates and stuff shut unlike the heavy twine used in the other.


I sold some 3's to a neighbor in late 90's and the twine ended up as fencing. Still some there today. Thrifty people wear all kinds of hats.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Where i used to work we were only allowed to cut steel bands with the type cutters below made just for that task. Too many people cutting them with Wire end cutters, tin snips, cold chisels and getting cut themselves.

http://www.amazon.com/PAC-Strapping-SC200-Heavy-Cutter/dp/B006LS7B4I


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Talking about buying a bandit I have plans to buy one this coming fall, honestly like the baron better because of the bale size, but it's just to much money when I can buy a refurbished bandit from the factory for $30-$40k. Plan to just start selling buy the ton instead of the bale as I am now when I get the bandit. On my small customers ie less than 21 bales just go up .50 a bale. Only problem I'm having is trying to get the thought of a flipped bandit on my steep hills. Sure with they could build them wider in the front end. Honesty I plan to fabricate some training wheels on it when I get it.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

This thing looks simple enough.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Nate926 said:


> Talking about buying a bandit I have plans to buy one this coming fall, honestly like the baron better because of the bale size, but it's just to much money when I can buy a refurbished bandit from the factory for $30-$40k. Plan to just start selling buy the ton instead of the bale as I am now when I get the bandit. On my small customers ie less than 21 bales just go up .50 a bale. Only problem I'm having is trying to get the thought of a flipped bandit on my steep hills. Sure with they could build them wider in the front end. Honesty I plan to fabricate some training wheels on it when I get it.


 I'm sure you aren't on ground that Is any steeper than mine. This past summer was my first with the bandit and I was also nervous about flipping it over on hillsides but when I started using it I never got to a point to where I felt like it was going to flip over. However I did have it jackknife into the twine box of my baler when turning going downhill a couple times. I'm going to add brakes to it this winter so I can control it going downhill.

I really like a 38 inch bale which works well with the bandit. I have never had a customer complain about too big of a bale......I use that as a selling point when a new customer calls.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> Where i used to work we were only allowed to cut steel bands with the type cutters below made just for that task. Too many people cutting them with Wire end cutters, tin snips, cold chisels and getting cut themselves.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PAC-Strapping-SC200-Heavy-Cutter/dp/B006LS7B4I


So far I've lost (at last count) 37 pairs of aviation (tin) snips.......green, red, yellow.....doesn't matter, I'm a equal opportunity loser  . Perhaps if I spent some dollars on one of those, I would keep up with them.....well, I don't think that'll work (at least it didn't with sunglasses) but on the flip side, I don't think they'll go to hiding on ya! Nice snips for sure.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I should mention, I have a pair that I've been a workin on securing a patent for but I can't let the cat out of the bag yet......only real drawback is they take two hands.....perhaps that's not the only drawback, but a significant one


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

My hills can make you pucker in a few places lol. Never afraid of flipping the tractor steep, build sick to your stomach afraid the kicker wagons about to flip lol. Thank God it hasn't happend yet! Before I buy one it would be really nice to come visit and see your ground vs mine and talk to you about it... If you do of course that day lunch is on me lol.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Nate926 said:


> My hills can make you pucker in a few places lol. Never afraid of flipping the tractor steep, build sick to your stomach afraid the kicker wagons about to flip lol. Thank God it hasn't happend yet! Before I buy one it would be really nice to come visit and see your ground vs mine and talk to you about it... If you do of course that day lunch is on me lol.


 Your more than welcome to come by sometime.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Maybe ya'll have seen this one before, I really like the synchronized strap toss at the end.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

SVFHAY said:


> Maybe ya'll have seen this one before, I really like the synchronized strap toss at the end.


Those folks have got the process down.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

18 bundles on one of the trailers! Nice.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> So far I've lost (at last count) 37 pairs of aviation (tin) snips.......green, red, yellow.....doesn't matter, I'm a equal opportunity loser  . Perhaps if I spent some dollars on one of those, I would keep up with them.....well, I don't think that'll work (at least it didn't with sunglasses) but on the flip side, I don't think they'll go to hiding on ya! Nice snips for sure.....


A claw hammer will cut those bands as well&#8230;.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> A claw hammer will cut those bands as well&#8230;.


Yea, so what's the point Marty, I'd just loose the claw hammers too  of course the point could be that claw hammers can usually be had for a few pennies less than aviation snips......perhaps I'll switch to the claw and save me a few nickels... could just keep up with em....but what fun would that be?


----------

